# What is this C40 worth!



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

Getting a new frame and I am wondering what to ask for the current frame:

-C40
-56
-3 years old
-Geo paint 
-Excellent condition, always prof maintained by LBS



Thanks for the input


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

B stay Non HP? NOrmally I would say $1500, the GEO is a nice paintjob so add $200, but one out of two colnagos out there are size 56 so subtract $150. You get $1550.



mtbykr said:


> Getting a new frame and I am wondering what to ask for the current frame:
> 
> -C40
> -56
> ...


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ya*

yes the B-Stay!


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

mtbykr said:


> yes the B-Stay!


I saw a C40 HP 57cm w/300 miles sell for $1750 on Ebay last week. Seems like normal B-Stay C40's sell anywhere from $1200 to $1600.


----------

